# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  τροφοδοτικο 723

## _ab

Λοιπον παιδια εχω ενα τροφοδοτικο της c&a 3-30ν 3Α και τωρα τελευταια μου κανει κατι προβληματα...Χωρις φορτιο παιζω με το ποντεσιομετρο για ρυθμιση της τασης και στη περιοχη 10-13 βολτ η βελονα δεν μενει στασιμη αλλα ανεβοκατεβαινει μονη της.Δεν υπαρχει σταθεροτητα...ΜΟΝΟ σε αυτην την περιοχα ομως...Να φταιεο το ποντεσιομετρο το 2Ν η το 723?????

----------


## VAGOURAS

Υποθέτω  ότι  χρησιμοποιείς  πολυ  την  τάση  των  12  βολτ  οπότε  ίσως  να  έχει  φθαρεί  σε  κείνο  το  σημείο  το  ποτενσιόμετρο.Επίσης  μέτρησε  την  τάση  εξόδου  αλλα  με  αναλογικό  πολύμετρο  και  φορτίο.Αν  μπορείς  πάρε  ένα σπρέυ  λαδιού  και  ρίξε  εσωτερικά  αλλά  μόνο  στο  ποτενσιόμετρο (κοστίζει  3-4  ευρώ  και  είναι  πάντα  χρήσιμο).Αν  δεν  γίνει  τίποτα  τότε  "ψάξε  στα  βαθειά".

----------


## xampos

κοιτα το τριμερακι τησ τασης σε ενα παλμογραφο στο tester η σε ενα πολυμετρο στα ωμ

----------


## _ab

> κοιτα το τριμερακι τησ τασης σε ενα παλμογραφο στο tester η σε ενα πολυμετρο στα ωμ


Φιλε μoυ ευχαριστω...αλλα το ποντεσιομετρο ηθελε το γνωστο λαδακι της philips......  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

